# Spurs offseason adjustments?



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

What should the Spurs do in the offseason? I think they need some edge on their team, some more guys who play with the same edge as Devin Brown, but more talented. 

They need to get a shooter, they missed Stephen Jackson in these last few games, although he probably would have started missing too with the way they were shooting.

Last season they had Jackson and Kerr, two great shooters. Turkoglu didnt fill that void at all, and he choked big time in the last few games. 

What players should the Spurs pursue this summer? 

I think Brent Barry is the guy everyone will be after this summer, and is the guy the Spurs should really pursue. Hes a sharpshooter, great ball handler, great passer, etc. 

I think you either resign Manu and sign Barry, or you try to sign Kobe. Kobe and Duncan would function much better as a duo since Duncan has virtually no ego unlike Shaq, and Duncan has a much better perimeter game that would make the pick and roll very dangerous between them. I'm still not sure how Kobes whole attitude and mentality would fit on the Spurs though. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Shooters......
I heard that the Spurs are getting a 6'9" player from Argentina. He could be deadly late in the season. But San Antonio really needs shooters. They really missed Jackson and Kerr badly in this series.They have the cap room so i think they could go after a Brent Barry or another type of player like that. It will be an interesting offseason.
Hopefully my Mavs can do something to keep up with you guys


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i dunno about the kobe thing, that means they'd have to lose manu, and hedo. the spurs needs a solid backup pg and a good shooter, or someone on the post. i think next season parker would be better.... as long as the spurs have tim, spurs are good!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep they need shooters. Manu and Parker are inconsistent. Duncan has a decent perimeter game and can hit shots out from 3 point range though he never takes those. Turkoglu is the only shooter they really have and Bowen can only hit from the wings.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

hedo is a awful shooter!!! Ill be suprise if the spurs resign him with devin brown around who probably going to be less expensive.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Shooter, shooter, shooter...

The ideal player for them? Ray Allen? The problem is they dont have big guys to make the trade happen (except Rose). If they cant get a big time FA this year maybe they can lure Allen away from the Sonics next year!
Or maybe Devin Brown can improve enough to make a big impact next year.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Kobe Bryant is an excellent player, but he won´t leave the Lakers (specially if they win the championship).

Next year will get Luis Scola, maybe that´s way Pop wants to trade Malik. We need a good backup pg (not Jason Hart or Charlie Ward), and a shooter.

My thoughts: 

1) Resign Ginobili.
2) Get Stephen Jackson back (he´ll be a FA).
3) Not resign Turkoglu.
4) Resign for a year Horry.
5) Sign for a year a very good backup pg (Van Exel).
6) Trade Rose to make cap room.
7) Save money to hire McGrady in 2005 and use the MLE to resign Parker in 2005.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Stephen Jackson's a FA this year??


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Stephen Jackson's a FA this year??


He has the option to become, and told Atlanta´s newspapers that he´ll use his option and become one.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> use the MLE to resign Parker in 2005.


Do you seriously think Parker will be available for only MLE?
He is just 21 and will imo be signed for much more money than just 5 mio.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

<b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b> - not bad ideas, but there are a few problems with your proposal:



> 4) Resign for a year Horry.


This isn't a problem, but for clarification, do you mean pick up the team option on his contract or let him become a FA and then re-sign him to a (hopefully) lower contract amount?



> 5) Sign for a year a very good backup pg (Van Exel).


Well, since word is that Van Exel will not exercise the early termination clause in his contract, he probably won't be a FA this summer.



> 6) Trade Rose to make cap room.


But in order to make any significant cap room, the Spurs would have to trade him to a team significantly under the cap. I don't see Atlanta or Denver trading for him. Maybe Utah, but what would they give back to San Antonio?



> 7) Save money to hire McGrady in 2005 and use the MLE to resign Parker in 2005.


If the Spurs are far enough under the cap to sign McGrady, they lose their MLE. They might be able to keep Bird rights on Parker and have enough cap room to sign McGrady, but this would mean letting nearly everyone walk AND getting both Ginobili and Jackson to sign pretty meager contracts this summer. I guess it's possible, but it would mean a fancy bit of financial tinkering.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

I think this series showed that they need some scorers like Brown that can score within the flow of the game and outside of the offense -- Spurs are pretty predictable with their personnel and this became very apparent when LA started killing them defensively. And for shots within the offense they need less nervey guys.

I think a) a back-up pg who will give them an offensive spark, b) a scorer, and c) a nice icy shooter.

Turkoglu has not had very good post-season runs and I think he'll be gone. Horry has been awful the last two post-seasons, I like Rose better. I let them go. 

Here are the agents I would pursue:

Stephen Jackson : This one's a no-brainer.

Brent Barry: Great veteran roleplayer to have. Sweet shooter, good ball-handler, good passer. Not a great defender but the Spurs can afford that.

Sarunas Jasikevicius: A euro pg/sg vet who is an adept scorer and shooter, he's oe of the very best euroleague players. Again, not a great defender, but the Spurs could afford it.

Carlos Arroyo: He's a good young point, very efficient, great passer, although he is similiar to Parker.

Mo Pete: A great shooter, and a good defender and roleplayer. He would of nailed some of those threes guys were missing out there.

If Troy Hudson or NVE opt-out, they would be good back up points. They play the Lakers well too 

Here's one that might puzzle some of you: Jamal Crawford. He can be had cheap, and he would be a great sparkplug scorer off the bench.

Antonio McDyess: A solid vet who has shown to be well on his way to recovery at the end of this season. He would be a great big man to have.

Keon Clark: He could be good for subbing in for Rasho when they need stops.

Q-Rich: He's another heady scorer.

And lastly, 

K-Mart and Sheed . I know no one talks about these guys as possible SPurs, or anything but players for their own team, but I think landing either of these guys would be worth giving up on Ginobili and would be a coup. Both add some ferocious interior D, and shifting Duncan over to center, this would make the Spurs alot more dynamic and frightening (not really their style though).


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Another wild idea -- sign and trade Nesterovic for Dampier (and whatever filler it takes to work).
Damp is leaving GS no matter what, and while they are concerns that he has dogged it in non-contract years, he has never like being with the Wariors and has wanted to play in the post-season.

He has played Shaq very well this season. I know that some are fond of Rasho, and might suggest straightup signing Damp, but if they did a sign and trade they could still have FA money and I think that a motivated Damp is a large upgrade over Rasho, frankly. I don't know what Rasho's numbers were this last series, but I don't think he was very effective -- he's always struck me as someone who you don't lose alot with but he doesn't bring much to the table either.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the spurs do need shooters, but what they need more than that is a couple more guys that can create their own shots. they have duncan and he will get everyone better looks, but there were only 3 guys on this team that could create their own shot(duncan, manu, parker. sometimes four with rasho).

pretty much everyone is saying that they need shooters and a backup pg that can be an offensive spark. that is what i have been saying all year that they weren't as good this year without jackson and claxton. that's why i gave the spurs no chance to defend their title(i actually said that the spurs would lose in the 1st round before the season ended, but when they were matched up with memphis, i had them losing to the lakers).

if the spurs can resign manu and sign jackson, barry, and one more solid big man, they may be the favorite going into next year. or if they could keep the same team as this year(pretty much) and add rasheed wallace they would be very dangerous.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Try to get one of Jamal Crawford, Zydranus Igauskus, Rasheed Wallace, Quentin Richardson, Stromile Swift, Kenyon Martin, and Kobe Bryant. 

Depending on the player get 2 of them. Then of course resign Manu.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's my ideal Spurs off-season:

Spurs sign and trade for Erik Dampier, trading Rasho, and their 1st round pick.

Spurs have about 13-15 million in FA money to spend, and MLE plus veterans minimum.

They re-sign Manu for 6 million. They sign Brent Barry for four million, Steohen Jackson for four or five. With MLE they sign Antonio Mcdyess. Hehe, I know this is a little bogus, but it is not totally out of the realm of possibility.

Their line-up going into the season is:
PG: Tony Parker, Brent Barry, Charlie Ward
SG:Stephen Jackson, Manu Ginobili, Brent Barry 
SF:Bruce Bowen, Stephen Jackson
PF:Tim Duncan, Antonio McDyess, Malik Rose
C: Erick Dampier, Tim Duncan, Malik Rose.

I think that would be verrry solid, and not some sort of scenario that would require a full moon and the suns and stars to all be in alignment.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Do not pick up the option on Robert Horry. He would make 5 million next year and that is waay overpaid for him especially after his dismal performance against the Lakers. Also if Turk agrees to stay for very cheap like he said he would, then I wouldnt mind getting him back but that is very doubtful. I say resign Manu, then make a run at Rasheed Wallace. Him paired with Duncan would be a ferocious combo and maybe TD could knock some sense into Rasheed. Then maybe we could trade Rasho for Brent Barry in a sign and trade with the Sonics. This scenario, although highly unlikely would produce a line up like:

PG Parker/ Barry
SG Manu/ Brown
SF Bowen/ Kirk Snyder or Luke Jackson
PF Rasheed/ Rose/ Scola
C Duncan/ Willis

Really push to trade Rose somewhere but i doubt that will happen. Also I doubt they even think about resigning Rasheed b/c he has had a troubled past and this organization puts class before talent. I also doubt they don't pick up the team option on Horry b/c of the reasons listed above.


----------



## Future_All-star (May 3, 2004)

Do you really think Stephen Jackson will come back?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's another scenario: try and sign Ginobili as cheap as possible, and look to upgrade as econimically as possible. Try to get another scorer very cheap, sign people to one year deals if possible. Save money, and make a run for T-Mac or Ray Allen in 2005. Risky, but highest reward too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I pretty much agree with everyone on one main thing: We need shooters. Not guys who can shoot in spurts; Shooters who can always be counted on. That's not asking much either. A guy like Brent Barry can shoot. He's done it his whole career, and he's consistently dead-on. So, I'd like to see Barry as one of our targets this offseason. However, I don't want to see Barry steal away PT from a guy like Devin Brown, who I'm sold on that can be a good contributor. 


Now, for my offseason plan. I'm going to leave it pretty broad, because I don't like making long-shot assumptions or wishes. Here we go:


1. Don't even consider re-signing Hedo. The guy was shell-shocked, and he's not a good personality player (I'll explain what I mean by that next) He's not a guy who will get pissed and play some ball, and that will always be a downfall on him. He's a good guy, and a good player, but he isn't part of what we need to do. I stress this too. I don't want Hedo back. I don't want him back. If he comes back and starts over Manu again, and eats time away from Devin Brown, I'll be as pissed as I've ever been. I don't want Hedo back. Sorry, but it's guys like him we don't need.

2. Get personality players. So, you might be wondering..."What in the hell does that mean?" Well, by personality player, I mean a player who we can count on for intensity night-in night-out. "Personality player" also refers to someone who's going to be a SOB on the court. Part of our downfall this season was our soft personalities that we had, as opposed to players of last year like Jackson and Claxton who stepped it up in the clutch. There are only a handful of guys on our current team who I'd consider a personality player: Duncan, Ginobili, Devin Brown, Parker, and Willis. That's it. And even a few of them are questionable. The bottom line is that we better not have so many soft personalities on the team next year. Compare the personalities of our team last year with this year's team, and you'll know what I'm talking about.


3. Get better role players. We need shooters and tough players, and it's not impossible to get these kind of players. Again, this is broad, so I'm not mentioning names. If I could have one or the other, it would be tough-minded players. We were so soft this season, and I'll be damned if we suit up another soft team next season.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Their line-up going into the season is:
> PG: Tony Parker, Brent Barry, Charlie Ward
> SG:Stephen Jackson, Manu Ginobili, Brent Barry
> ...


I was thinking about this earlier, I think it would very difficult to give Barry, Jackson, Manu, and Bowen the minutes they deserve. They all essentially play the wing except for Barry who can play the point, but Parker will probably play 35 minutes there next season. So Barry plays 13 minutes at point, and is the 3rd string SG, I doubt that would be a big enough role for him. 

I dont think Sjax wants to come back though, so its no problem. I think resign Manu for a reasonable price, and sign Barry. 

Point Guards - Tony Parker, Brent Barry
Wings - Brent Barry, Bruce Bowen, Manu Ginobili, Devin Brown
Post - Tim Duncan, Rasho Nesterovich , Malik Rose, Luis Scola, Robert Horry

Thats a pretty solid rotation. Others mentioned they probably need a guy who create on the perimeter. Thats where Crawford might be interesting, but I dont look for the Spurs to pursue him.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> Spurs have about 13-15 million in FA money to spend, and MLE plus veterans minimum.


If the Spurs had $13-15 million in cap space, they would lose their MLE.

Exceptions are only for teams over the cap. That's why they're called exceptions - teams over the cap cannot sign any players unless they use an exception.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

*Great Post!*



> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Another wild idea -- sign and trade Nesterovic for Dampier (and whatever filler it takes to work).
> Damp is leaving GS no matter what, and while they are concerns that he has dogged it in non-contract years, he has never like being with the Wariors and has wanted to play in the post-season.
> 
> He has played Shaq very well this season. I know that some are fond of Rasho, and might suggest straightup signing Damp, but if they did a sign and trade they could still have FA money and I think that a motivated Damp is a large upgrade over Rasho, frankly. I don't know what Rasho's numbers were this last series, but I don't think he was very effective -- he's always struck me as someone who you don't lose alot with but he doesn't bring much to the table either.


I have passed around this idea as well. In addition, let Turkeyglue fly and try to bring Jackson back, and maybe a "veteran" backup PG such as BJ Armstrong.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Why not pursue Kobe and let Ginobilli walk??


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> Why not pursue Kobe and let Ginobilli walk??


Because he's not going anywhere.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Foreign solution

Bring Luis Scola in (PF). the spurs own the rights
Sign Nocioni (SF) would come for +- 3 million
Sign Jasikevicius (old spurs' target) (PG) would come for +- 3 million too

Believe or not, these adds would make the spurs twice stronger.

Those guys are top 5 players in europe nowdays. They are not projects.

Scola is the PF of the argentinian NT, frontcourt rotation piece

Nocioni would send bowen to the bench and become a starter

Jasikevicius would force parker to play his *** off and would be a ginobili like player, a "starter of the bench."


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

To clear up a bit, the Spurs' cap will look like this when the FA begins:

(All salary info from hoopshype.com)
Guaranteed contracts = 32.6 millions (assuming Charlie Ward picks up his option) + about 600k to 800k for their first-round pick.

Non-guaranteed = 5.4M on Robert Horry, which they will most likely decline and about 2.6M cap-hold on Turkoglu.

Assuming they declined all bird-rights on other players.

So the total now becomes roughly 36M. That's what the Spurs will have in first day of free agency. If the league cap is set at 44M, then it means a 8-million cap space for Spurs with Manu Ginobili waiting to be resigned. Also keep in mind that since the Spurs are 8-million under the cap, they will not have MLE.

Basically, if the Spurs indeed give Ginobili a contract that he deserves (somewhere around 6 millions per), they will not have much left to spend. They can get Barry, but it's gonna be Jon Barry.

EDIT: Oops, there's also a roughly 2M cap hold on Manu himself. But it don't really matters if the Spurs resigned him quickly.


----------

